# E. TX Modelers



## muscogeemike (Aug 21, 2011)

I would like to have contact with other modelers in my area (E. Tx). If anyone is interested please send me a message.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope you will find a few neighbours here. If not , please don't worry about we come from all around the world. There is always somebody who can help you with modelling.


----------

